# pump or autoloader



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

got a question, i want to start going hunting for mainly pheasant and maybe duck later on but i was wondering if i should start out with a pump or an autoloader. keep in mind that i have never shot a shotgun before.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

That's a tough question. Many guys will tell you to buy this pump or this autoloader because that's what they have and like. The main thing is fit. Go to a showroom and try a lot of different makes and models. Mount them and see how they feel, also look down the rib and see if they're aiming where you want them to.

Price may be a consideration, I don't know. Pumps are normally less expensive than autoloaders but they now have a few very inexpensive autoloaders out there. If you're going to be in this game for the rest of your life, which if you start you will, buy a higher end gun. Longevity and customer service should be taken into account in this decision. It does you no good to buy an inexpensive gun now and then in 3-5 years if something starts to break down you can't get it repaired.

Some companies to consider could be, but not limited to;
Browning- I have 3
Winchester- I have 2
Benelli-0
Beretta-0

There are other makers out there so look around and see what you like.
Just make sure the gun FITS you. :beer:


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I agree, fit fit fit.

When I was growing up I was told to start with a pump and only load one shell or use a single shot. This will make you slower on the second shot so you don't wound a bird unnecessarily with a shot that is to far out. And it makes you rely on that first shot which will make you become a better shot.

I still shoot a pump and it works good for me.

I have a Winchester 12 ga. and a Benelli Nova 12 ga. both good guns.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think it partly depends on what you can afford. A pump is typically cheaper than an autoloader. I know for me, I always used pumps. One day my pump broke and I borrowed an autoloader for a few weeks during pheasant season. When I went back to my pump, I would "short-chuck" the action and jam up the gun at critical times. I hated that. I could have overcome it with time, yes. But now I am an autoloader man, and I don't ever want to go back.

I agree fit is the most important, but beyond that it is really a matter of budget and personal preference.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks guys. money is a factor in my choice the 2 pump shotguns i was looking at was the browning bps and the benelli supernova. all the autoloaders are quite exspensive the only lower price one i found was the stoeger m 2000. so hopefully once i save up enough money i will be confident with my choice. thanks again.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I have 2 BPS's and they are great, they just fit me out of the box. A buddy has the Nova and he thinks it's great. Just go handle both of em and see which one just speaks to you. You'll know it when you feel it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

After all these years, I still prefer a pump for many reasons.

I like being in complete control of the action. I find pumps faster to change loads and much more quiet to cycle (can't get around the auto bolt slamming shut, not good for late season pheasants!). Pumps are by & large easier to maintain and much less likely to fail if you get a bit lax with it. As has been stated, pumps are less expensive to buy than autos.

My first pump was a 1939 Winchester Model 12, which I got used for $75 when I was 15. I literally wore out. Loved that shotgun.

My favorite pump is the Browning BPS, closely followed by the Remington 870. Seems I've always had at least one of each since the early 80's.

My go-to shotgun is a BPS 3.5", 26" barrel, in Shadow Grass. This shotgun will do anything, and do it very well.

Hard to beat an 870 for reliabilty and ease of maintainance. This is why most law enforcement agencies use them....

BTW, Browning has a $75 rebate on 3.5" BPS right now....


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Price wise, a pump will is a good bet.

I prefer a semi-auto, since I've shot alot. But like you pointed out, your new.

So a pump gun is probably a good choice. I've always been fond of Remington 870's. I think they are the best pump gun ever made. They have proven themselves over and over for generations of hunters.

I believe Jim Zumbo was correct when he said, "If you don't own an 870, you don't own a shotgun."

On that note, my friend shoots and loves his Benelli Nova. And another friend loves his Browning BPS.

I would take the Nova over the Browning......but the Remington 870 over both of them. Plus you can get it in 3 1/2 inch, with the same amount of slide length, so it's like pumping a 2 1/3 inch shell.

All I can say is, if you get a Remington 870, you will not be dissappointed.

Good hunting.

:sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

has every body else forgotten how much less the semi autos kick thats why I bought my 11-87

pumps are much less complicated and frustrating for a some one starting out


----------

